# Penang - Giving Birth & Schools



## AussieRach (Jun 26, 2014)

We have just found out we are probably moving to Penang in December, and we are due to have our 4th baby in February (very early in the pregnancy). Just wondering which hospitals are good and which obstetricians. It is my 4th child.

My older three kids are 9, 9 and 8 and we are looking at either Uplands or St Christophers. Does anyone have any experience with these schools? 

Thanks 
Rachel


----------



## teacherlad24 (Sep 24, 2014)

I had meetings with Uplands they were nice and friendly but it was a teacher meeting


----------



## RuiHoe (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Rachel, 

My name is Rui and although I am not based in Penang at the moment, I am very familiar with the island - lived, work and I even did a video on it =) 

Anyway, congrats to your move to Penang and on your 4th baby! With regards to schools I have friends who have attended both Uplands and St Christophers and they would recommend St Christophers. 

Both are great schools but kids in St Christophers seem to be more down to earth and less spoilt - thats what they told me anyway.

With regards to the hospitals, I have written an article on this with a list of hospitals with their contact details (PM me if you would like it as I can't post a link, not my fault for being new..)

I would suggest giving Penang Adventist Hospital a call and I hope this helps.

Rui




AussieRach said:


> We have just found out we are probably moving to Penang in December, and we are due to have our 4th baby in February (very early in the pregnancy). Just wondering which hospitals are good and which obstetricians. It is my 4th child.
> 
> My older three kids are 9, 9 and 8 and we are looking at either Uplands or St Christophers. Does anyone have any experience with these schools?
> 
> ...


----------

